# Opinion on Bosch boilers



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Being sent to Boston for some Bosch boiler thing. They are trying to get us to switch from NTI to Bosch, but I can't get any useful info from anyone about the products. Would anyone recommend them? We are quite happy with NTI and HTP at the moment.

Also, if anyone has any questions you would like me to ask them at training post below.a


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont know if there quality has gotten better ,but years ago I tried to install a tankless one and it came out of the box in pieces, and after a quick search on youtube, there were many videos on how bad they were, ended up installing a takagi unit and never touched another bosch since..better to stick with what works good for you, unless there is a big $$ upside to switching and taking the risk...


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know if there quality has gotten better ,but years ago I tried to install a tankless one and it came out of the box in pieces, and after a quick search on youtube, there were many videos on how bad they were, ended up installing a takagi unit and never touched another bosch since..better to stick with what works good for you, unless there is a big $$ upside to switching and taking the risk...


More money than our typical unit and an aluminum heat exchanger....Im not getting my hopes up....


...but I will let them take me out for steaks and beers!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## steventyler (Jul 16, 2016)

I currently own the Bosch Greenstar 79 ZBR21-3-NG boiler. I purchased this boiler around four months ago. So far I have had no problems with it. It has a very sleek, modern design. I have no shortage of heated water supply in my home since I have installed this boiler. I feel as though this boiler will last a very long time without needing repairs or being replaced with another one.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

steventyler said:


> I currently own the Bosch Greenstar 79 ZBR21-3-NG boiler. I purchased this boiler around four months ago. So far I have had no problems with it. It has a very sleek, modern design. I have no shortage of heated water supply in my home since I have installed this boiler. I feel as though this boiler will last a very long time without needing repairs or being replaced with another one.


wow..only 4 months and you are sure its gona last..how about an update in 4 years or 10 years?? how many have you installed? and how many years have the ones you installed lasted?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

The aluminum heat exchanger is the scariest thing for me. I dont want to go back and have to replace heat exchangers every 5 years because they dont want to call me every year for maintainance. I find stainless steel is the way to go. This way even if they dont maintain the boiler, they are still happy. 

I dont think anyone else is still using aluminum heat exchangers are they? All the major brands have switched to stainless steel....and probably for a good reason.


----------

